# Cool Piebald Pic



## hookedonbass (Sep 4, 2007)

My brother caught this piebald doe and two fawns crossing the road yesterday. Pretty neat capture!


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes, That is really cool. Great pic.


----------



## Robl1964 (Sep 4, 2007)

That is so cool!


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow cool pic! She actually pretty!


----------



## leo (Sep 4, 2007)

*Neat capture, tell*

your brother congrats

Thanks for posting it for us


----------



## bettyboop (Sep 4, 2007)

That was neat, thanks for sharing.  We know there were 2 that hung around my in-laws house last year, but can't seem to catch them on camera.  It would be awesome to see one in person.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 4, 2007)

That's a good one.  Don't get a chance at many like that.  Tell your brother congrats on the shot and thanks for sharing it.

Hoss


----------



## kevincox (Sep 4, 2007)

That would make a nice rug!


----------



## woods-n-water (Sep 4, 2007)

one of a kind pic, thanks for sharing


----------



## jj4301 (Sep 6, 2007)

Tell him good job.


----------



## JasonF (Sep 6, 2007)

beautiful deer!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks like that does mamma might have been someones milk goat that a buck thought was cute

For sure tell your bro nice shot


----------



## rip18 (Sep 10, 2007)

That is cool!  She is pretty!  Thanks to you both for sharing!


----------

